# Getting started in hunting/fishing lodge business



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I am interested in starting my own business. Any tips or suggestions on where/how to get started? Thanks for any pointers. Utbowhntr


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Visit several different lodges as a paying customer. Look for the things you liked and didn't like of each and go from there. Could get a little pricey (and fun ), but if this is a career route it would give you some good starting points. I've toyed with the idea, but is an expensive and risky business.


----------

